# Trovoada - Parede/Cascais



## estrelado (17 Mai 2011 às 03:37)

Depois de algumas tentativas...


----------



## HotSpot (17 Mai 2011 às 07:57)

Bem-vindo ao Fórum. Excelentes fotos Rui.


----------



## Teles (17 Mai 2011 às 10:05)

Boas fotos estrelado e obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2011 às 10:07)

Boas fotos, bem apanhados 

Bem-vindo ao fórum.


----------



## actioman (17 Mai 2011 às 11:58)

Espectáculo, estrelado! 

Isso sim são raios! Que entrada no fórum!

Obrigado!


----------



## estrelado (17 Mai 2011 às 12:50)

Obrigado pelos comentários.
Excelente forum.

Abraço a todos!

Esta noite é capaz de haver mais!


----------

